# Maxxis Torch 29er, anybody using them?



## jspell (Jul 11, 2006)

I am thinking about a set of Maxxis Torch 29 x 2 set up tubless for town riding and commuting on my F29 C3. Just wondering if any one has any experience with them?


----------



## Skrapmetal (Apr 17, 2012)

I just started using some on mine over the last week. They look good, have good grip on pavement, and don't make much noise. Reminds me of my bmx days as a kid, and it makes riding on pavement fun again.

I guess if I had to come up with something to complain about, it would be that the tread has tight little gaps that hold dirt and grime pretty well which might be a concern if you take your bike in an office building when you commute. Not really an issue for me, though.

Hard to give a good review this early into ownership, though. And I'm not running tubeless.

They were brand new in this photo

View attachment 988677


----------



## jspell (Jul 11, 2006)

Are you using them tubeless?


----------



## Loch (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been running them tubeless on Crest rims. They have been holding air extremely well. Wear and durability has been great so far for me.


----------

